# 170mph!



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Brand New for less than 30K

VXR Insignia SuperSport

Not everyone's cup of tea, but 321bhp 4WD in a well made, well equipped 4 door saloon/hatch is not to be sniffed at.

I remember back in 1990/1 a 4dr Sapphire Cosworth 4x4 was 28K brand new.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Its a lovely looking car in all fairness  I'm abit skeptical about the 170+ mph out of it with "just" 321 bhp and 4wd, maybe it's high ratio gears or something.

Great car for the price though


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I might be in for some flack here but since when have vauhalls been renowned for good build quality? If I had 30k to spend on a car it wouldnt be one of these. I'm not a fan of vauhalls by the way


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

The only thing they have done to get 170mph is take the limiter off. Then added brakes to stop it and suspension to suit. 
Same transmission, same engine, same power as before.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

mart. said:


> The only thing they have done to get 170mph is take the limiter off. Then added brakes to stop it and suspension to suit.
> Same transmission, same engine, same power as before.


& 4 grand cheaper:thumb:

So win win, faster, Brembo brakes, save 4K:driver:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bustanut said:


> I might be in for some flack here but since when have vauhalls been renowned for good build quality? If I had 30k to spend on a car it wouldnt be one of these. I'm not a fan of vauhalls by the way


No flak, but the new VX's (from about 2004 onwards) have had a massive step forward in terms of build and material quality.

Personally I think they are way above their Ford/Renault/Pug counterparts.

Just sit in a Mondeo and have a prod around, look at the headlight switches, handbrake surround/gaiter etc. (the little things that matter) and you will see a huge difference in parts quality.

Then jump in a new focus and tap the top of the door cards. Jump in an Astra (even a 2007 model Astra H) and tap the same area. One you are greeted by a bin lid plastic (Focus) and the other a nice soft but firm better quality plastic. This runs through the cabin from grab handles through to things like air vent controls and the vents themselves (nice soft touch rubber in the VX) and bakerlight in the Ford.

It's the little details that add up and make a difference between something feeling proper cheap or half decent.

I've owned enough Fords and other standard brands to say the VX range is by far the best at the moment for trying to imitate Audi/BMW quality.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in need of more pictures, as that one doesn't justify a critical comment from me yet.

(I'm not loving the wheels is my first issue)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't think there is any visual changes, standard VXR I think like this but with Brembo's:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.carbuzz.com/news/2012/11/7/Vauxhall-Unleashes-Insignia-VXR-SuperSport-7711503/


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great from the front but not mad keen on the rear. Just a shame it's not a v8.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm hovering my hand on this one - I don't think there's anything that makes me jump up shouting "I WANT ONE!", but I couldn't say I complete dislike it either.

My guess is that I'd buy something second hand for £30k, instead of something that has a flight-deck for a dashboard :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

wait a year, it will be 20k then


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Love what the idiots at autotrader have written about it as negative points.

Limited range of engines and tendency to oversteer :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

155 or 170.......... What difference is the ultimate top speed going to be in the UK ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> 155 or 170.......... What difference is the ultimate top speed going to be in the UK ?


Isle of man


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ChuckH said:


> 155 or 170.......... What difference is the ultimate top speed going to be in the UK ?


Just the pub pi$$ing contest chuck! :lol:

Cue VX owners drinking Stella and shouting their car is faster then ZeGermans... 

:lol:


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> 155 or 170.......... What difference is the ultimate top speed going to be in the UK ?


That'll be about 15 miles per hour


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Just the pub pi$ contest chuck! :lol:
> 
> Cue VX owners drinking Stella and shouting their car is faster then ZeGermans...
> 
> :lol:


It is faster than the limited germans....on the isle of man


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ChuckH said:


> 155 or 170.......... What difference is the ultimate top speed going to be in the UK ?


Bragging rights.

£30k seems alright for a big car of that spec.

You still expect a good discount on that though.

I'm still surprised that so many have an automatic dislike to anything vauxhal do. Their cars are a lot better built that many of the people who crticise them own.

Got to applaud them for still bringing out good performance cars into this catagory when nobody else is.

Also in recent times with bringing in the VXR8 too.

Good to see them trying to do things a bit different.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> It is faster than the limited germans....on the isle of man


I think any decent ZeGerman car would be long gone by the time that got to 170mph...

Maybe not though...

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I think any decent ZeGerman car would be long gone by the time that got to 170mph...
> 
> Maybe not though...
> 
> :thumb:


You're probably right, still, find a long enough road


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> You're probably right, still, find a long enough road


It looks OK to me... If my local dealer gets one I may take it for a test drive...

Should be a V8 though... But I'm guessing echos back to the lotus Carlton with the V6 turbos...

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> I'm hovering my hand on this one - I don't think there's anything that makes me jump up shouting "I WANT ONE!", but I couldn't say I complete dislike it either.
> 
> My guess is that I'd buy something second hand for £30k, instead of something that has a flight-deck for a dashboard :thumb:


I like the interior actually. For 30k i'd have a used vette, but if I was in the market for a new car at that price, it looks like quite good value and attractive too.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> It looks OK to me... If my local dealer gets one I may take it for a test drive...
> 
> Should be a V8 though... But I'm guessing echos back to the lotus Carlton with the V6 turbos...
> 
> :thumb:


Or the times where even audi are dumping v8s in favour of v6s :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> It looks OK to me... If my local dealer gets one I may take it for a test drive...
> 
> Should be a V8 though... But I'm guessing echos back to the lotus Carlton with the V6 turbos...
> 
> :thumb:


Probably more the fact Saab went bust and have loads of 2.7l V6 turbo engines to use.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I like the interior actually. For 30k i'd have a used vette, but if I was in the market for a new car at that price, it looks like quite good value and attractive too.


You gotta remember, I've only driven German cars for the past 8 years - too many buttons are gonna confuse the sh' out of me  :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> You gotta remember, I've only driven German cars for the past 8 years - too many buttons are gonna confuse the sh' out of me  :thumb:


You don't have to push all of them  Personally i'd be too busy driving to push them


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah yeah, so I have the rose tinted specs on about the V6 and the Carlton!! :lol:

And on the tapadappadolong with the iPhone, so can't multi quote Kerr and RP! :lol:

And btw, Audi should be shot about the V6.... IMO.... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

The V6 turbo is a lovely engine !


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

They are a HORRIBLE car the Insignia.

Claim to fame.. is that they are statically the number 1 car for and early handback on the Motability scheme. Even they don't want them lol!


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> It looks OK to me... If my local dealer gets one I may take it for a test drive...
> 
> Should be a V8 though... But I'm guessing echos back to the lotus Carlton with the V6 turbos...
> 
> :thumb:


They should just have rebadged a fast Holden. Oh, wait......


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> No flak, but the new VX's (from about 2004 onwards) have had a massive step forward in terms of build and material quality.
> 
> Personally I think they are way above their Ford/Renault/Pug counterparts.
> 
> ...


I've got a 61 plate Astra and if agree its well built. But no better than my other halfs 56 plate focus? The interior fella maybe a little 'colder' if that makes sense. Harder materials used etc. but by no means worse.

My old focus engine and gearbox lasted more miles than my old Astra to. And that was serviced religiously by vauxhall main so was (allegedly) serviced properly.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Bragging rights.
> 
> £30k seems alright for a big car of that spec.
> 
> ...


RS/ST models?

I know there the same group but Isn't the VXR8's credit to be taken by Holden for the monaro/gto etc not specifically vauxhall. And it's a Chevy engine lol


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Lotus Carlton was an awesome car.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Bragging rights.
> 
> £30k seems alright for a big car of that spec.
> 
> ...


.........well said.:thumb: :driver:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> No flak, but the new VX's (from about 2004 onwards) have had a massive step forward in terms of build and material quality.
> 
> Personally I think they are way above their Ford/Renault/Pug counterparts.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I had an Astra H 54 plate as my first car. My parents have had all sorts of cars but never a vauxhall, they always thought they were inferior compared to the equivalent brands. My little astra changed their opinion a lot, they were very impressed by it and when the time came to sell my astra, my dad bought it off me! He loved it ha ha.

Mines was an ex company car that had been abused a lot (i.e used to carry bricks, cement etc). My car didn't have one rattle, creak or squeak despite covering 80k hard miles. The interior must've been hard wearing also as it cleaned up pretty well considering and you'd have never of known it's previous use after i'd worked my magic on it 

At the time i did look at the focus but the interior in them is so old fashioned and covered in horrible, cheap light grey plastic everywhere.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

BoostJunky86 said:


> RS/ST models?
> 
> I know there the same group but Isn't the VXR8's credit to be taken by Holden for the monaro/gto etc not specifically vauxhall. And it's a Chevy engine lol


From what I see the fastest Mondeo was 240bhp and not really direct competition.

Ford builds V8 powered cars all over the world but they don't seem willing to bring them to the UK.

So as I say, good on Vauxhall to atleast offer something a bit different.

Ford still have the Focus RS as a benchmark, but I don't even think they have a hot Fiesta anymore.

They do seem to be taking a step back while Vauxhall are pushing forwards.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Kerr said:


> From what I see the fastest Mondeo was 240bhp and not really direct competition.
> 
> Ford builds V8 powered cars all over the world but they don't seem willing to bring them to the UK.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong I don't think there bad at all! I spend hours a sat in an astra estate. And i reallycould think of worse places to be!

i cant see there would be much competition for that, especially at that bracket with a good tuning potential other than German cars I certainly couldn't see many other having the balls to invest in a 4x4 drivetrain!

I like it. I like the VXR range! Just prefer fords, but that's me. If everyone agreed and was the same it's be a pretty boring existence!

Couldn't agree more about the Mondeo. There was a real good potential with the new shape to produce one with something a bit special under the bonnet with how man V- engines FMC produce! Lazyness on Fords part!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> wait a year, it will be 20k then


More like 15k:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ross said:


> More like 15k:thumb:


You can get the normal VXR insignia pre registered for £24k.

The cheapest 3 year old model with almost double the average mileage is £14.5k.

£24k to £14.5k is actually very good on such an expensive to run car. Most normal cars only retain about a third maybe a few percent up, of their value after 3 years.

Pay the right price to start with and it is actually a bargain.

You won't get a year old model for £15k.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks mean.

I do like these Insignias though, they're nice to drive, especially the 2.0L CDTI's.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

You would be a bit gutted, (in europe of course)

Rev limiter in your Audi RS3/4/5/6 Merc C63, E63 bmw M series...


Then a repmobile flashes the lights and cruises past.... 4 up and the dog in the back 


Cheap speed but as others have said wait a year and what a deal


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lovely looking car .... but half the bits will fall off the interior and it will never be out of the garage.  .... The Insignia is about the only VX at the moment that has major build/quality problems. I should know I recently traded in my SRi Turbo VX Line after only 10 months due to problems, that seem to be common through the whole Insignia range. Shame really as it was a lovely car to drive.:car:

James


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking car - like the comment from AutoExpress:



> ...Meanwhile, inside some extra speed increments have been added to the speedometer......


 :lol:

Vauxhall claim 2 things with this car: fastest car on sale in the UK for under £30k and supposedly the most powerful too?

I reckon the first is right but think the BMW M135i is just behind by 1 bhp with an rrp of £29,995. The Nissan 370Z appears to trump it though with 328 PS (which is about 323 bhp), RRP of £29,975.

Can't think of anything (on sale) that can top 170mph for less than £30k though


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Defo some bang for your bucks. If you can live with the looks....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Coops said:


> Nice looking car - like the comment from AutoExpress:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Your talking pub figures mate

Torque is also a factor


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

B17BLG said:


> Your talking pub figures mate
> 
> Torque is also a factor


Maybe so and yes BHP is not the whole story, but this is what Autoexpress / Vauxhall are claiming:



AutoExpress said:


> Thanks to that 170mph top speed, Vauxhall is claiming the new SuperSport is the fastest car on sale in the UK for under £30k. It's supposedly the most powerful, too.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Wheels - No.
Seats - Big no.
Rest - Not bad.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> You're probably right, still, find a long enough road


Yeah....and if you get an infinite number of monkeys with an infinite number of £ one will eventually......not only type the full works of Shakespeare but buy an insignia VXR after! 



Kerr said:


> From what I see the fastest Mondeo was 240bhp and not really direct competition.
> 
> Ford builds V8 powered cars all over the world but they don't seem willing to bring them to the UK.
> 
> ...


Stupid EU laws, petrol prices and the fact no one would buy them prevents them, there is no conspiricy against us!



Coops said:


> Nice looking car - like the comment from AutoExpress:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Impreza 340R?! 340BHP and designed for it, not just a rep mobile with a retrofitted with a bigger engine shoehorned in for under £29k


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Coops said:


> Maybe so and yes BHP is not the whole story, but this is what Autoexpress / Vauxhall are claiming:


Yeah exactly, big V6 for low down torque, nice turbo for higher in the rev range! People forget when talking about power like the guy talking about the impreza, yeah it has peak power, but how long does it hold peak power for?

this is where everybody gets caught up in tuning chasing figures and not true road speed


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Bero said:


> Impreza 340R?! 340BHP and designed for it, not just a rep mobile with a retrofitted with a bigger engine shoehorned in for under £29k


C'mon that's a bit harsh, even the FWD Vectra VXR faired very very well in the EVO test against some great machinery.

So with 4WD and more power with better front suspension the Insignia is probably much better than people give it credit for.

The one big issue is that Clarkson had a pet hate against the Vectra/VXR so the general public thing it's total rubbish when in fact it was a really good car:

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrouptests/65185/mitsubishi_evo_v_impreza_v_vectra_vxr_v_bmw_330i.html

_"You approach the VXR with lower expectations, but against the odds it really delivers. Like the Impreza, some of the details don't convince - the steering and gearchange particularly - but overall it's an exploitable, composed and exciting car to hustle along, with a lovely engine, superb traction and great brakes. In case you haven't guessed, it's much better than any of us had expected."_


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

lol the top gear review on the vectra VXR was a joke. They removed the IDS fuse.......why would you do that?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> lol the top gear review on the vectra VXR was a joke. They removed the IDS fuse.......why would you do that?


Because Clarkson hates the Vectra


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah I know but what's the point. Clearly makes you doubt any reviews they do!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Wheels - No.
> Seats - Big no.
> Rest - Not bad.


Listen you, you drive a pug


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bero said:


> Yeah....and if you get an infinite number of monkeys with an infinite number of £ one will eventually......not only type the full works of Shakespeare but buy an insignia VXR after!
> 
> Stupid EU laws, petrol prices and the fact no one would buy them prevents them, there is no conspiricy against us!
> 
> Impreza 340R?! 340BHP and designed for it, not just a rep mobile with a retrofitted with a bigger engine shoehorned in for under £29k


Imprezas really don't do anything for me in the looks department and I still can't find the boxster engine that appealing either.

Bigger engines = generally more torque lower down.

As much as the bmw is competent, I also still think it's ugly.

I don't think it's a bad effort from vauxhall, if they've sorted out the reliability issues on the insignia, it seems fairly competent for what it is.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats up with a boxer engine?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> Whats up with a boxer engine?


I just don't like the way it sounds.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The flat four's do sound like a car running over a cattle grid I dont mind the sound but a flat six is much nicer:lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> lol the top gear review on the vectra VXR was a joke. They removed the IDS fuse.......why would you do that?


So they flawed the car before the review to give it a bad name?

Top Gear is just awful at times.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ross said:


> The flat four's do sound like a car running over a cattle grid I dont mind the sound but a flat six is much nicer:lol:


I don't like the boxster engine  Only inline 6s I am aware of liking are the rb26 and the heavily modified s54.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> So they flawed the car before the review to give it a bad name?
> 
> Top Gear is just awful at times.


Yes lol

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> Yes lol
> 
> Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


Unbelievable, I'm gone right off TG now. I know it's not a serious motor show anymore but doing that is just terrible.

They'd never do that to a VW or a Audi....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Unbelievable, I'm gone right off TG now. I know it's not a serious motor show anymore but doing that is just terrible.
> 
> They'd never do that to a VW or a Audi....


Oh no?

It's an entertainment show ffs, if you base what you buy a car on by them, you'd only ever be buying a dacia sandero


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Just like the Astra vxr was tested on Sri suspension setup! 

People take there drivel as gospel fact unfortunately! 

People always ask me how I get on with my torque steer and I reply well you watch top gear then. Any fast FWD car without a diff and huge turbo will be exciteable at the front wheels but really if you drive progressively then it doesn't happen!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

B17BLG said:


> Just like the Astra vxr was tested on Sri suspension setup!
> 
> People take there drivel as gospel fact unfortunately!
> 
> ...


Tbh even the ctr felt a little understeery and a bit torque steery, but it is down to how you drive it.

Just like applying any power ever on a rwd car will lead to instant crash and burn


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Listen you, you drive a pug


Only when I go round your Mums 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Just like the Astra vxr was tested on Sri suspension setup!
> 
> People take there drivel as gospel fact unfortunately!
> 
> ...


This was always said when anyone was defending the VXR however

1) any FWD car will wander if you power it with hands off the wheel.

2) why would Vauxhall give an unfinished car to TG knowing fine well it would be driven?

I've never heard the Vectra one before but if TG was intentionally wrongly making Vauxhall look bad, they wouldn't be slow in taking legal action.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> This was always said when anyone was defending the VXR however
> 
> 1) any FWD car will wander if you power it with hands off the wheel.
> 
> ...


It's common knowledge I'm afraid. The vectra has the IDs + system installed and the fuse was removed not allowing the system to function properly.

I would assume Vauxhall needed the Astra for the filming of that show and had to meet a deadline.

Legal action maybe a question for dougie or stu on vxronline which I could get an answer for you....

And yes even the guy above said his ctr wanders under power, and that's a N/A engine not turboed.

None of this detracts from it still handles pretty poorly compared with rivals though

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Only when I go round your Mums
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


My mum has more taste than to let anyone with a pug within 20 miles


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Oh no?
> 
> It's an entertainment show ffs, if you base what you buy a car on by them, you'd only ever be buying a dacia sandero


Sure it's a entertainment show but they shouldn't mis-inform.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Sure it's a entertainment show but they shouldn't mis-inform.


Why? It's entertainment, not factual.

I don't think it would be good entertainment if it was only factual.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Unbelievable, I'm gone right off TG now. I know it's not a serious motor show anymore but doing that is just terrible.
> 
> They'd never do that to a VW or a Audi....


Doesn't Jeremy rip it out of Audi S/RS models for their handling and understeer?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

the only vauxhall worth owning is a monaro lol I've driven many cars in my time I like my straight six RB25(none of the bull**** 4wd) but was impressed by my friends impreza WRX STI 2.5 as it felt quicker then my 400bhp straight six due to the fact it delivers power differently,the only real figures that talk are what is delivered at the wheels if you are happy with the car you drive then who cares lol my daily is a 220bhp cooper works and i'm happy with it for towns,come motorways distance work it's the skyline ,the day people stop talking pub figures and actually drive the cars they slate will be a first each to their own


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> My mum has more taste than to let anyone with a pug within 20 miles


Yeah I know, the meanie. It's a long walk....


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Doesn't Jeremy rip it out of Audi S/RS models for their handling and understeer?


RS4? He loved that car, did the review with the base jumpers, and they loved the RS6 also


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> RS4? He loved that car, did the review with the base jumpers, and they loved the RS6 also


There is a couple of the hotter Audi he demonstrated the understeer and complained about.

I just couldn't remember which ones.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

The 3.0 supercharged s4 the new shape was put up against the VXR8 barthhurst and labelled as drab!

TBH I have a massive soft spot for Audi's


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ivor said:


> the only vauxhall worth owning is a monaro lol I've driven many cars in my time I like my straight six RB25(none of the bull**** 4wd) but was impressed by my friends impreza WRX STI 2.5 as it felt quicker then my 400bhp straight six due to the fact it delivers power differently,the only real figures that talk are what is delivered at the wheels if you are happy with the car you drive then who cares lol my daily is a 220bhp cooper works and i'm happy with it for towns,come motorways distance work it's the skyline ,the day people stop talking pub figures and actually drive the cars they slate will be a first each to their own


^^Well said^^


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

ivor said:


> the only vauxhall worth owning is a monaro lol


its not a vauxhall tho is it. :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mart. said:


> its not a vauxhall tho is it. :thumb:


It wears a Vauxhall badge, is sold as a Vauxhall and is a GM car.

No other country apart from us has Vauxhall.

Would you say our vauxhalls are really Opels?

There would be less of an argument if your Saab wore a Vauxhall badge.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It wears a Vauxhall badge, is sold as a Vauxhall and is a GM car.
> 
> No other country apart from us has Vauxhall.
> 
> ...


It's a Holden :wall:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mart. said:


> It's a Holden :wall:


I'm fully aware of what it is.

Holden is part or General Motors which also includes Vauxhall and Opel.

You might be aware that the Holden uses significant parts such as the the engine from another GM brand?

It was also sold in the US as a Pontiac GTO.

Quite a few companies sell their cars under different banners in different countries using relevant names for that country.

In this country the main GM name is Vauxhall, hence why it wears a Vauxhall badge.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

I am aware, my bro's got one.

Yes it is badged as vauxhall, well not on the outside of the car, only on the plastic engine cover and steering wheel. 

But it is a Holden, rebadged for the UK and US markets.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mart. said:


> I am aware, my bro's got one.
> 
> Yes it is badged as vauxhall, well not on the outside of the car, only on the plastic engine cover and steering wheel.
> 
> But it is a Holden, rebadged for the UK and US markets.


Vectra is pretty much a rebadged saab.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Vectra is pretty much a rebadged saab.


Yep, vauxhall took alot of saabs stuff


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mart. said:


> I am aware, my bro's got one.
> 
> Yes it is badged as vauxhall, well not on the outside of the car, only on the plastic engine cover and steering wheel.
> 
> But it is a Holden, rebadged for the UK and US markets.


It just shows how much badge snobbery means.

Anyone that buys a VX220 or a Monaro struggles to call its proper given name. They feel the need to take the badges off to hide what it is.

If they feel so uncomfortable they maybe shouldn't have bought one.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I want a Monaro


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It just shows how much badge snobbery means.
> 
> Anyone that buys a VX220 or a Monaro struggles to call its proper given name. They feel the need to take the badges off to hide what it is.
> 
> If they feel so uncomfortable they maybe shouldn't have bought one.


It didn't come with badges on it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Vectra is pretty much a rebadged saab.





mart. said:


> Yep, vauxhall took alot of saabs stuff


Isn't a Saab mostly a Vectra rather than vice versa?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> It just shows how much badge snobbery means.
> 
> Anyone that buys a VX220 or a Monaro struggles to call its proper given name. They feel the need to take the badges off to hide what it is.
> 
> If they feel so uncomfortable they maybe shouldn't have bought one.


It does seem very odd to me, who cares who the manufacturer is if it's a good car?

Since it's not a mercedes, I won't have a ford gt.

All it shows is narrowmindedness.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mart. said:


> It didn't come with badges on it.


Everyone I've seen does unless the owner removed them and put Holden ones on instead.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mart. said:


> Yep, vauxhall took alot of saabs stuff


I'm not sure they took anything, gm was the division owning vauxhall and saab and they both shared the same platform.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Isn't a Saab mostly a Vectra rather than vice versa?


They both have the GM Epsilon platform. 
Then saab did there thing and vauxhall did there's. 
They same share some engines, some saab, some vauxhall. 
Interiors are nothing alike , styling is nothing alike.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mart. said:


> They both have the GM Epsilon platform.
> Then saab did there thing and vauxhall did there's.
> They same share some engines, some saab, some vauxhall.
> Interiors are nothing alike , styling is nothing alike.


But still the same platform and pretty much the same car.

Would you have bought a saab badged as a vauxhall?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It does seem very odd to me, who cares who the manufacturer is if it's a good car?
> 
> Since it's not a mercedes, I won't have a ford gt.
> 
> All it shows is narrowmindedness.


Exactly my point.

The VX220 Lotus Elise argument highlights this.

Even Jeremy Clarkson, who hates Vauxhall, said at the time that the VX220 Turbo was the best Elise on the market at that time.

Still fewer people bought it and they are still worth less when rarer.

Most people who own one or a Monaro or VXR8 struggle to use the word Vauxhall and often open up with the obvious explanation of what it is.

Buy it, enjoy it and stop making excuses.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> But still the same platform and pretty much the same car.
> 
> Would you have bought a saab badged as a vauxhall?


Same GM platform.

How are they the same car?

Doesn't matter what the badge is if the cars are identical, which saab and vauxhall are not.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Yet the lotus Europa with Vauxhall running gear is more valuable still.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

mart. said:


> Same GM platform.
> 
> How are they the same car?
> 
> Doesn't matter what the badge is if the cars are identical, which saab and vauxhall are not.


The interior, doesn't make the car, nor does the styling.

If they share a large number of the same components, aside from the interior, they are pretty much the same car.

By that token then, if you stick the vauxhall badges on a holden, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> The interior, doesn't make the car, nor does the styling.
> 
> If they share a large number of the same components, aside from the interior, they are pretty much the same car.
> 
> By that token then, if you stick the vauxhall badges on a holden, it really doesn't matter.


They share less than a 3rd of components. Even the wheel base is different.

Anyway back on topic.

170mph saab........

:lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Why? It's entertainment, not factual.
> 
> I don't think it would be good entertainment if it was only factual.


Oh come on, I know it's a entertainment program but to rip a car to shreds when it's at a disadvantage is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

mart. said:


> They share less than a 3rd of components. Even the wheel base is different.
> 
> Anyway back on topic.
> 
> ...


All the vital parts are Vauxhall though.

Why are you so uncomfotable with Vauxhall?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Prob 175mph with a tail wind. Saab, vx who cares just look at the figures and show me a comparable car. The closest is the new S4 and you will need lots more than 30k. And the new S4 feels dare I say it - cheaper than the old B6 models, more gizmos yeah but just not as good quality.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

robertdon777 said:


> Prob 175mph with a tail wind. Saab, vx who cares just look at the figures and show me a comparable car. The closest is the new S4 and you will need lots more than 30k. And the new S4 feels dare I say it - cheaper than the old B6 models, more gizmos yeah but just not as good quality.


There isn't one.

For all people have slated it, nobody has came up with a genuine alternative.

We've had projected value in a year of £15k although 3 year old ones are currently that.

I've asked the question why so many people dislike Vauxhall and nobody answers.

Their misplaced hatred causes them to totally overlook facts and spout nonsense.

You can also get a 3 year old Audi S4 for £20k which means it depreciates faster than the insignia. Fancy that.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> There isn't one.
> 
> For all people have slated it, nobody has came up with a genuine alternative.
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier, I personally wouldn't buy one due to the Insignia's build quality and reliablility through the whole Insignia range. And thats coming from personal experience.

I personally think Vauxhall are on a real high at the moment with cars. :thumb:

James


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> All the vital parts are Vauxhall though.
> 
> Why are you so uncomfotable with Vauxhall?


I'm very happy with my saab developed XWD transmission and V6T engine.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

mart. said:


> I'm very happy with my saab developed XWD transmission and V6T engine.


What's the mpg like on the Saab?, they are a very appealing package, rare, discreet, fast & different.

My old man has a 9-3 Viggen (and an Alfa 159 3.2 Q4) and used to have a 900 T16S, I bet he would be interested in one of these if they do more than the Alfa's 18-19mpg (average)


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> What's the mpg like on the Saab?, they are a very appealing package, rare, discreet, fast & different.
> 
> My old man has a 9-3 Viggen (and an Alfa 159 3.2 Q4) and used to have a 900 T16S, I bet he would be interested in one of these if they do more than the Alfa's 18-19mpg (average)


I average 25 on my daily drive, short 12 mile trip.

I'm going on a long run tomorrow, should be above 38 average.

Rare is true, only about 270 registered in the UK out of the limited edition 2000 made.


----------

